# Predator 212cc and Impeller kit throws snow 50 feet



## GustoGuy

The results speak for itself. One pull starting and a clean driveway in less than half the time it took before with the Tecumseh 5hp. Even the snowplow piled up snow at the end of the driveway is no match for the Predator 212cc. I was getting pelted from blow-back snow from the discharge at times. I may have to get one of those plastic cabins to put on the snowblower. I seen them on Harbor freight for a good price too. 

Mtd Yardmachine 5/22 repower with Harbor frieght Pedator 212cc OHV engine - YouTube


----------



## bwdbrn1

Dang, that thing throws some serious snow! That Predator engine sounds good, and didn't even sound like it was working hard at all.

Good job on the swap and all you've done to that MTD. Thanks for the video too. 

I was just at Harbor Freight last night, and a guy was buying one of those 212cc engines for his snow blower.

Now I really want some snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

impressive snowblowing with the impeller kit 
could you send some snow my way next week


----------



## GustoGuy

The storm that went threw here may be on its way to you so you could be blowing with your tractor soon. I see that you live in either Illinois or Michigan. I live in Minnesota and we were only suppose to get about 4-6 inches and we got 10 inches on the ground now and could get another 2-3 inches before its over. I am going to get my Polaris out and have some fun. Yeah the Predator is real quiet compared to the old Tecumseh and I use Amsoil synthetic oil in it so I hope it lasts along time like the underpowered temperamental Tecumseh did. I think the flat head design (cheaper to make and the poor carburetor design) was the biggest down fall to the old Tecumseh engines since an OHV engine breaths so much better. Also the design forces the exhaust to make a 90 degree turn inside the engine and carbon was the biggest problem with the old engines. Thats why the Honda OHV small engine design took became so prevelent as it did. Have you seen any Flat head car engines lately?


----------



## 69ariens

Looks good. I all most put one on my 69 ariens but i wanted to keep that all usa made 9.5 hp used briggs. I did put a predator on my slice seeder this fall when the 5.5 hp honda blue up and it's a great engine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i just poped in to watch the vid ... for the ninth time


----------



## GustoGuy

69ariens said:


> Looks good. I all most put one on my 69 ariens but i wanted to keep that all usa made 9.5 hp used briggs. I did put a predator on my slice seeder this fall when the 5.5 hp honda blue up and it's a great engine.[/QUO
> I like Made IN THE USA too but a 1996 Mtd is certainly no classic like 1969 machine. Was the snowblower in the family? It is in great condition. Most machines that old are rust buckets and can be pitted up. The Predator was stood way to get a decent snowblower without having to spend $500


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

GustoGuy...Sorry if I missed it...do you have an impeller kit on the 5/22 as well???

Either way that is a sick throwing machine...Great snow too...


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Scratch that GustoGuy just read the intial thread...impeller kit+predator=Tour De Force!!! Very nice!!


----------

